# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Protein Pancakes

## GR_Champ

woke up with a great experiemental idea...

2 scoops vanilla whey
1/2 cup pancake mix
3/4 cup milk/water
splash of cinnnamon

mix together. make some pancakes

results from this morning... they were fvckin amazing 
not even joking

try it  :0jackson:

----------


## SPIKE

Here's a healthier recipe with no Pancake batter and I can honestly say they are great!!!

8 egg whites
1/2 cup cottage cheese (or non-fat yogurt)
1 cup dry measured oatmeal
Cinnamon (optional)
Splenda (optional)
Pam

Mix it all in the blender for 20-30 seconds and pour into a pan. 

I can honestly say they are great.

----------


## Jakspro

Pam just on the pan? or in the mix.. 





I promise i'm not retarded

----------


## Jakspro

Just made them... Greatest thing ever! (JayHova's recipe)

Added Chocolate Pro in the mix, also did egg beaters instead...

Tomorrow i'll subtract some oats, add some more eggs and add blueberries... Seriously, try this out...

----------


## novastepp

> Here's a healthier recipe with no Pancake batter and I can honestly say they are great!!!
> 
> 8 egg whites
> 1/2 cup cottage cheese (or non-fat yogurt)
> 1 cup dry measured oatmeal
> Cinnamon (optional)
> Splenda (optional)
> Pam
> 
> ...


ok so it's my carb up day, and that is A-Mazing... thank you for posting that Jayhova.

----------


## ant_8u

PAM - what's that?

----------


## ant_8u

Sorry - I'm English

----------


## copenhagen

PAM is a non fat cooking spray, you spray it on the pan to keep the pancakes from sticking. DO NOT BLEND IT!!!!! hahaha

----------


## novastepp

ant 8u, let me know if you try them and what you think...i effing loved them!

----------


## IBdmfkr

Great while bulking.. Ate them everynight before bed  :Wink:

----------


## ant_8u

Just made Jay's recipe

God damn it those things are nasty!

They smelt and tasted too much like egg for my liking

BTW - I really don't like eggs!

What could i do to disguise the smell and taste some more?


 :Aamegaphone:  Eat those fu<king eggs you pussy!!  :AaSport19:

----------


## copenhagen

gonna try jays recipe this weekend, but im going to use blueberry non fat yogurt, and gonna try a batch with some pumpkin pie filling. i will share the results.

----------


## copenhagen

just got done making Jayhovas recipe..............MOTHERF*CKER those are AWSOME! I made the blueberry batch. Tomorrow im gonna make the pumpkin pie batch. i will try to take some pics of the goodness!

----------


## vestax

holy shit those taste incredible....how much would you recommend of each ingredient for after morning cardio with a cutting cycle?

----------


## Jakspro

I like to make mine at night and eat them on the go in the morning, that way i can eat breakfast while my coffee is coolin down, and not be late for work. Or a AM workout.

----------


## chest6

damn both of those sound amazing..I think I may start bulking next week so I'll give it a try

----------


## copenhagen

made these this past weekend,

8 egg whites
1cup oats
1 cup frozen blueberries

----------


## hangtight08

man they look really good, were they?

----------


## IBdmfkr

You BASTARD.. I'm dieting right now.. and very pissed.
 :Tear:

----------


## copenhagen

> You BASTARD.. I'm dieting right now.. and very pissed.



bro, honestly i am too, and they are not really bad for you, just imagine having 8 egg whites 1 cup of oatmeal(old fashioned quick oats) and some blueberries. seriously that is ALL that is in them. i used pam, and the blueberries were not in syrup or anything. my mom picked them last year and froze em. and i think blueberries are loaded with antioxidants as well.



THEY FUKIN ROCK BABY!!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEAAAAAAA BUUUUUDDDDDDYYY

----------


## HereWeGoAgain

I've gotten addicted to these, and turned my whole family onto them!

----------


## Kale

I have just seen this thread. This has got to beat the shit out of scrambled egg whites. I am so over them you have no idea.

----------


## chest6

> made these this past weekend,
> 
> 8 egg whites
> 1cup oats
> 1 cup frozen blueberries


holy shit those look amazing

----------


## copenhagen

> holy shit those look amazing



thats how we do it in TEXAS baby!

----------


## svarturer

WOW
rocks!!!

----------


## ShnouzedUp

> Just made Jay's recipe
> 
> God damn it those things are nasty!
> 
> They smelt and tasted too much like egg for my liking
> 
> BTW - I really don't like eggs!
> 
> What could i do to disguise the smell and taste some more?
> ...


 :LOL:  great!

----------


## ShnouzedUp

i can't handle cottage cheese.. blaaaaaaaaahhhhh

----------


## ShnouzedUp

> made these this past weekend,
> 
> 8 egg whites
> 1cup oats
> 1 cup frozen blueberries


looks like sausage

----------


## kman

> made these this past weekend,
> 
> 8 egg whites
> 1cup oats
> 1 cup frozen blueberries


 Made this today,without the bluberries. It was slammin. I added 4 packs of splenda, and next time will try some cinnamon. BTW, do you find that you get fulller, quicker on these?. I did

----------


## IBdmfkr

yep.. fill me up quite a bit, used to eat them everynight before bed while bulking.

----------


## Flagg

Love pancakes!!

Gonna give those Protein Pancakes a go!!

----------


## GREENMACHINE

How big is half a cup. We use weighing scales for cooking, here in europe.

----------


## novastepp

> How big is half a cup. We use weighing scales for cooking, here in europe.


type it into google, it will show all conversions.

----------


## GUnit33

Hovas recipe is the shit. I added some sugar free jelly into it for taste, and also put in a lil more cottage cheese to make them more moist in the center.

----------


## Liftnainez

so let me get this straight
you pour in 8 egg whites, 1 cup of oats, cup of blueberries, some cinnamon/splenda in a blender... then BLEND...then pour into a pan and start cooking???? Sorry Im not the gretest cook lol... so thats it????

----------


## IBdmfkr

yea and 1/2 cup of cottage cheese or nonfat yogurt for texture.

----------


## naeem

The best recipe!!!!

----------


## naeem

topping:some fat free yogurt with some sugar free jello and mix them together..

----------


## Liftnainez

awsome.. will be trying this soon.. thanks fellas

----------


## JohnboyF

How come no one is showing love to my recipe.. i provided pics as well.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=241009


same recipe for pancakes i like the muffins becasue u get more...

----------


## Gmoney69

hey! i made the same thing this morning. they are pretty good

----------


## boxingbean

> woke up with a great experiemental idea...
> 
> 2 scoops vanilla whey
> 1/2 cup pancake mix
> 3/4 cup milk/water
> splash of cinnnamon
> 
> mix together. make some pancakes
> 
> ...



tryed it, actually ****IN GREAT!~ i did like, i also made sum protein cupcakes, muffins, and yogurt, ~

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I had them today and they are great. There not to bad for you but they taste amazing, thanx champ and johan for your brilliant culinary skills

----------


## ebomb6789

Taste much better then what I have been eating lately

----------


## Lucius Leftfoot

i think i'll try em today.

----------


## Lucius Leftfoot

just tried my first batch(jayhova's recipe)...they sucked, but i did put protein powder in too. could this be why they came out so bad??

----------


## Jakspro

Probably, i upped the eggs a little bit and cottege cheese a tad, took out the protein powder, and cinnabunned that [email protected] and it turned out perfect.

----------


## novastepp

:Thumps Up:  bumping this because im making them this morning  :Big Grin:

----------


## SpartanStrength

i made them just now and they were flat and thick, not light and fluffy like pancakes...what should i do

----------


## moto man

> i made them just now and they were flat and thick, not light and fluffy like pancakes...what should i do


Suck it up, chow em down and get large! There's nothing light and fluffy about gettin huge!  :Wink/Grin: 

Great recipe btw. How much cinnamon you guys using. I tried 1/2 tablsespoon. Little more would be good.

----------


## SpartanStrength

basically all i was sayin was that mine tasted like shit and had a terrible texture.. so i thought i was making them wrong

----------


## Chad B

> How come no one is showing love to my recipe.. i provided pics as well.
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=241009
> 
> 
> same recipe for pancakes i like the muffins becasue u get more...



 :1laugh:  

 :Owned:  
 :LOL:

----------


## bernimx

> I had them today and they are great. There not to bad for you but they taste amazing, thanx champ and johan for your brilliant culinary skills


not to bad for you? care to explain?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Garnelek

> not to bad for you? care to explain?


I would like to know that too Pb!Have u changed your opinion the last 2 years? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bernimx

> made these this past weekend,
> 
> 8 egg whites
> 1cup oats
> 1 cup frozen blueberries
> 
> Attachment 70183


hi, I was wondering if u add any water or anything else to the mix? I tried this recipe but added fat free two yogourt and some water and it tasted great..

----------


## g0dsend

wow thanks, I gota try this.

----------


## Gators

> woke up with a great experiemental idea...
> 
> 2 scoops vanilla whey
> 1/2 cup pancake mix
> 3/4 cup milk/water
> splash of cinnnamon
> 
> mix together. make some pancakes
> 
> ...


Used strawberry banana ON whey, whole wheat mix, and sugar free syrup, dam good!

----------


## sik

I use some Beverly products and I am currently cutting so here is low carb recipe that I use.

These are more like crepes that actual pancakes but damn they are good as hell when on a carb restricted diet(almost too good)

Ultra Size Crepes: 
Mix in a blender 3 scoops Ultra Size, 
1 - 2 whole eggs, 5 egg whites, (1 TBS cream optional), 
8 oz. water (vary water to consistency you want). 
Spray Pam in a non-stick skillet and heat to medium heat. 
Pour the mixture into your skillet and cook, as you would thin pancakes - one crepe at a time. 
Serve as is or with no sugar added jelly or preserves or no sugar added syrup. 
Make 4 - 6 crepes. (Approximately 75 grams protein, 15 grams carbohydrate, 15 grams fat)

----------


## GR_Champ

*BUMP* THIS cuz its been too long since ive logged on and i think i will make these in the morning!

hahah yummmmmmmm pancakes

----------


## pennstateED

1 cup whole oats
1 cup cottage cheese
1 scoop whey protein
6 egg whites
add cinnamon and toasted wheat germ to preference
sugar free syrup
maybe a cup of low fat milk or tropicana50 (half the sugar) and your multi-vitamin

now thats what i call a hearty breakfast

----------


## ninjazx14

> Here's a healthier recipe with no Pancake batter and I can honestly say they are great!!!
> 
> 8 egg whites
> 1/2 cup cottage cheese (or non-fat yogurt)
> 1 cup dry measured oatmeal
> Cinnamon (optional)
> Splenda (optional)
> Pam
> 
> ...


eating them right now FVCKING GREAT. i added 1 scoop vanilla whey and just 7 egg whites. made 5 big pancakes i dont know if i can finish them!!!

----------

